

Romney's transition site - verve
http://politicalwire.com/archives/2012/11/07/romneys_transition_site.html

======
mpyne
Interesting to see what the site would have looked like, but why was it
surprising that Romney would have a transition site already made? That's what
we'd call "proper prior planning" where I work, nothing more.

------
evanm
Well, if this were 2004 that would look cool.

